# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  High curve base on sunglasses

## Kraken

Hello everyone, I need little help.

I have one sport sunglasses (axa angle of frame iz 28°), and the base of lens is 7. Dioptry is OD - 1.25 OS - 1.00

I used a Nidek Le 9000sx and blocker CE-9. It's first time to I do that kind of glasses. Can I trace only the demo lens, or I must to trace frame?


Can somebody teach me how to do that?

----------


## Tallboy

lean the frame so the right lens is parallel and trace the right lens, manually enter the DBL. I would practice a bit before cutting a real person's lens.

----------


## Alex Camblor

If the demo fits nice and securely in the frame, I will trace the demo lens.  Sometimes they cut the demos on wrap frames slightly taller in the B measurement and narrower in the A, I assume to help prevent the lenses from slipping out of the top eyewire when the frame flexes outward.  I've noticed this is fairly common after comparing the shapes of the demo vs. tracing the frame.  If the demo fits poorly, dont use it.

Definitely take Tallboys advice, and practice on some scrap lenses before messing up something expensive!

----------

